# EN: Tense choice in a résumé (CV)



## midi.3m

Hello,

I have some problems with the simple past and the present perfect !! I'd like to say in my CV "J'ai enseigné tel module et module". should I use the past simple or the present perfect ? 
"I taught ...."
or
"I have taught ..."

Thanks


----------



## Donaldos

Pour un résumé simple et factuel d'expériences et de responsabilités passées, on préfère généralement le _simple past_.


----------



## geostan

Pas forcément. Le _present perfect_ convient aussi.

Si on emploie une proposition telle _When I lived in X,_ _I taught_... est correct.
Mais si on veut simplement indiquer qu'on a enseigné sans autre précision, le _present perfect_ est tout à fait correct.


----------



## Donaldos

geostan said:


> Pas forcément. Le _present perfect_ convient aussi.



Ça dépend peut-être du format du CV et sûrement d'autres paramètres, mais de façon générale je ne suis pas d'accord :  le _present perfect_ ne donne pas le même sentiment que le _simple past_ lorsqu'on lit une liste d'expériences ou d'activités, les deux ne sont pas également corrects.


----------



## geostan

Le sentiment n'entre pas en jeu. Comme j'ai indiqué plus haut, sans précision temporelle, le _present perfect_ est tout à fait raisonnable. Mais si vous indiquez une précision, par exemple, _pendant six ans_, c'est le pass_e_ simple qui s'impose.

I have also taught Spanish.
I taught Spanish for X years.

Notez d'ailleurs que l'emploi du passé simple tout seul me paraît une mention trop abrupte pour un CV.


----------



## Donaldos

Je ne souhaite pas entrer dans un débat sur ce sujet, mais à mon avis le choix du _present perfect_ n'est pas anodin et ne se résume pas à un argument de type purement grammatical. L'impression produite compte, _a fortiori_ dans le contexte donné où elle revêt une importance particulière.

Une autre remarque (soumise comme pour le reste à réserve concernant la forme donnée au document)  : un CV s'attache généralement à offrir un aperçu du parcours du candidat et s'inscrit donc dans un cadre chronologique souvent bien déterminé (contrairement à une lettre de motivation où l'on s'attachera peut-être plus à faire le lien de façon explicite entre les compétences acquises et le poste visé). Dans tous les cas qu'il m'est possible d'imaginer, l'emploi du _present perfect_ ne me semble pas particulièrement indiqué.

Quant à employer le _simple past_ seul, il s'agit justement de l'usage que j'ai le plus observé et, parce qu'il est très répandu, je ne pense pas que cet usage puisse sérieusementt gêner un recruteur potentiel.

P.S. : Internet regorge de modèles de CV plus ou moins adaptés en fonction du pays ciblé.


----------



## wrtagrb

Dans les CV anglais on décrit généralement ses expériences de la manière suivante :
-Conceived ...
- Conducted ...
- Managed ...
- Led ...

Faut-il considérer cette déclinaison comme :
- du prétérit : (I) conceived ..., (I) conducted ..., (I) managed ...
- du present perfect : (I have) conceived, (I have) conducted ..., (I have) managed ...

J'ai toujours un doute pour les verbes irréguliers, le prétérit et le present perfect étant différents.

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses.

++


----------



## rkf

wrtagrb said:


> Faut-il considérer cette déclinaison comme :
> - du prétérit : (I) conceived ..., (I) conducted ..., (I) managed ...
> - du present perfect : (I have) conceived, (I have) conducted ..., (I have) managed ...


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Pour ce qui concerne le CV* ou comme les américains disent, "résumé," les anciens boulots exigent l'usage du prétérit et non le présent parfait. 

On a l'habitude d'utiliser le présent simple et maintenir la tierce personne en cas de travail actuel (dans la partie sur l'expérience...)

Ex: Works as a financial analyst ...

Le CV en anglais existe, mais il est lié à la scolarité plutôt que le travail et l'expérience professionnelle.


----------



## wrtagrb

Merci AmaryllisBunny, 

C'est trés clair.

Qu'entends-tu par "tierce personne" pour le poste actuel ? C'est un concept que je ne maitrise pas.
Tu accordes tes pharses à la 3ème personne du singulier en considérant que le sujet est un tierce ? C'est bien ca ?

Par exemple : "Designed a new offer" devient (He)"Designs a new offer"

Merci pour ton aide.

++


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

EX:
1) Performs research of potential investment opportunities with focus on emerging markets. (préférable)
2) Perform research of potential investment opportunities with focus on emerging markets. (acceptable)
3) Performing research of potential investment opportunities with focus on emerging markets. (acceptable)
(Présent simple seulement pour le travail actuel)

1 est préférable.
3 dépend de la structure du CV.
2 c'est moi.

Cette une déscription de _soi_ plutôt que _m__oi_.


----------



## rkf

Pour moi aussi. Si je voulais écrire une partie de mon CV au présent j'utiliserais la forme -ing:

2014-present
Working on a project that...
Doing a job for...

2012-2014
Worked on a project that...
Did a job for...


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Le participe présent _ing_ ne s'emploie que dans une structure comme: 

Tasks: working ..., doing ... ...

Mais si on parle du présent, le présent simple (et non le participe présent) est plus correct. Prétérit (passé simple) & Présent simple > Prétérit (passé simple) & Participe présent, car la constance > l'inconstance.


----------

